# Tiller Bars ? In Fl



## Jesse McCauley (Jul 14, 2016)

Are these tiller bars ? And if they are, are they original to a flying merkel or another particular line or a just great after market option?







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bricycle (Jul 14, 2016)

Those are big California bars, may have been standard on a few bikes.


----------



## catfish (Jul 14, 2016)

These are tiller bars.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jul 14, 2016)

Ahh thanks guys, I thought they looked a little too rounded, sweet bars tho


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dave the wave (Jul 14, 2016)

the front tiller bars in catfish pic.are very rare and more harder to find than the common bar on the inside.


----------



## Goldenindian (Jul 15, 2016)

What's the measurement from grip to grip? 28? 28 1/2? Smaller? Good nickel.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jul 15, 2016)

I had eyes on them yesterday but had to pass sadly, he wanted wayyyyyyy over retail and wanted to sell his whole collection as a lot. 
As he gets closer to the end of the road he may see the light and  I'll make an offer but it's not looking good, I think I just met yet another old timer collector who will die sitting on a collection of pretty sweet bikes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toys4dwb1 (May 6, 2018)

catfish said:


> These are tiller bars. View attachment 339809



Are these for sale? Have any nos rain gutter style 28'' fenders front & rear? Braces for both. Dave


----------



## catfish (May 6, 2018)

toys4dwb1 said:


> Are these for sale? Have any nos rain gutter style 28'' fenders front & rear? Braces for both. Dave




PM sent.


----------

